# Climbing limestone hill during Hari Raya



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Few days ago, I went to climb a limestone hill with my outdoor friends during the Hari Raya holiday.

I would like to say "Selamat Hari Raya" to all my muslim friends.

Before arriving at our destination, we stopped at some paddy field to take some shots.

Paddy field:










A storage hut.










Paddy field.










A limestone hill.










The scenery from the limestone hill.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

My friend is climbing the slope.










Descending:










Limestone boulders:










My favourite snake, pit viper (_Tripidolaemus wagleri_):










It is a juvenile:










Beautiful snake!


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

september - October is flowering season for wild orchids. Below are some pictures taken at limestone hill area:

Flower of wild orchid (_Trichoglottis retusa_):










Probably _Pomatocalpa fusca _ ?? (orchid)










same as above.










_Pteroceras_ sp. (orchid)










same as above.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

slipper orchid, _Paphiopedilum lowii _ on the limestone wall.










_Paphiopedilum lowii _ in its natural habitat.










One of the smallest orchis in the world, helmet orchid (Corybas crenulatus):










Jewel orchid, _Dossinia marmorata_:










To be continued....


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Updating:

This one confirmed is _Pteroceras biserratum_.










_Vanda_ sp. (orchid):










unidentified species...probably a species of orchid?










Parasite plant - species A;










Parasite plant - species B;


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

_Begonia _ sp.










Wild ginger, _Zingiber acuminatum _ var. _borneense _ ??










Unidentified species of fern.


----------

